# Your office, do you put stuff up?



## tallbuck

Just wondering of those of us that work in an office or cubicle hole, do you put up stuff that shows you are a hunter and show off / remind you of what you love? How is it received at your place of work?

I sure wish I had enough space to put up more then what I have up.


----------



## Longgun

Depends on company policy and or space, BUT if i had the freedom to do so... being a part time Taxidermist/collector, im sure it'd look like a museum of sorts, or to others, a regular House of Horrors. :mrgreen:  

for now, ill suffer with my meagerness of self expression at the workplace with my "Racks" Calendar. ;-)


----------



## utahbigbull

My meager little broom closet at my shop consists of a few of my average sheds, a few feathers, and a LOT of my favorite hunting with my family photos I get to look at all day, every day. Its not much, but keeps me from going crazy.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

To each their own but.................. displaying sheds on an office wall? Seems kind of like mounting a moo cow.


----------



## utahbigbull

It's ok Mule. To each thier own is right................. I can put a few outdoor / hunting things in my little cubicle of life like others can have their model cars, nudie calendars, sea shells, pack mule trinkets, or put a picture of a mule up for their Avatar picture..... I don't judge them. :grin:

The sheds are a reminder of the first time I had my son out shed hunting (these are some we found together and was one of the funnest days of my lidfe). I thought they would go good with all the pics of my kids I have hanging, so Im sorry for putting a "moo cow" in my closet Mule.


----------



## Truelife

This isn't the best picture, but it'll do. My employers have told me several times I need to get more stuff in my office. They've even encouraged heads on the walls if I desire.


----------



## derekp1999

I don't have any physical objects at my desk, I have pictures as the wallpaper of my computer... scouting pics, trail camera pics, and landscape pics of the mountains & rivers I have frequented with a good mix of family pics in there as well.
I have found as long as my hunting pictures show a live animal that my co-workers think it's pretty cool, the "Grip 'n Grin" pics of harvested animals don't seem to be received as favorably.


----------



## RoosterKiller

I keep pictures on my computer as wallpaper but that's it. I personnally don't like to get to cozy in my job.I keep a box by my desk with my personnel things so I can leave at anytime without having to pack up my things. I have been here 17 years and never had to ask for a raise.Just always look like I am here temporarily.


----------



## bowgy

Right now my office has 3 elk, 2 mounts and one waiting to be mounted, one cougar right above my desk looking down at me, 1 shoulder mount 6x6 mule deer and one mule deer 4x4 rack, and a turkey tail beard mount that tex did for me, the office next to mine has a 4x4 mule and a 4x5 mule and an prong horn mount. The shop has 5 mule deer mounts, one prong horn and one Javelina mount, the other shop has one elk and one moose mount. All of these mounts are within 20 yards of where I am sitting as I type this. My archery 6x6 350 bull's nose is right at the corner of my computer screen and the cougar is about 2 feet above my face.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

utahbigbull said:


> It's ok Mule. To each thier own is right................. I can put a few outdoor / hunting things in my little cubicle of life like others can have their model cars, nudie calendars, sea shells, pack mule trinkets, or put a picture of a mule up for their Avatar picture..... I don't judge them. :grin:
> 
> The sheds are a reminder of the first time I had my son out shed hunting (these are some we found together and was one of the funnest days of my lidfe). I thought they would go good with all the pics of my kids I have hanging, so Im sorry for putting a "moo cow" in my closet Mule.


A bit sensitive today I take it?


----------



## utahbigbull

Mr Muleskinner said:


> A bit sensitive today I take it?


Not one bit ;-)


----------



## DallanC

I share a office with 3 other guys so space is limited. I put up a shelf beside me and on it I have some things along with a digital picture frame with a few hundred photos on it. It has at least 50 hunting / harvest (deer, elk, antelope, caribou) photos and another 50 or so fishing pictures.

We get in people from California at times ... very high up important people, like 2nd tier in the Walt Disney Org chart. Those times I will tip over the frame as not to distract from the topics at hand (those visits are usually tied to hundred million $ decisions).

The rest of the 250 or so people in the office / studio don't care at all. Several other people wear camo, and more than a few Duck Dynasty shirts / hats frequent the halls.


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy

These pics were all taken sitting in my office chair.


----------



## tallbuck

bowgy said:


> right now my office has 3 elk, 2 mounts and one waiting to be mounted, one cougar right above my desk looking down at me, 1 shoulder mount 6x6 mule deer and one mule deer 4x4 rack, and a turkey tail beard mount that tex did for me, the office next to mine has a 4x4 mule and a 4x5 mule and an prong horn mount. The shop has 5 mule deer mounts, one prong horn and one javelina mount, the other shop has one elk and one moose mount. All of these mounts are within 20 yards of where i am sitting as i type this. My archery 6x6 350 bull's nose is right at the corner of my computer screen and the cougar is about 2 feet above my face.


awesome!!!!


----------



## bowgy

How could I forget this guy, he was my first elk, he is hiding in the corner behind me when I took the other pics


----------



## king eider

Truelife said:


> This isn't the best picture, but it'll do. My employers have told me several times I need to get more stuff in my office. They've even encouraged heads on the walls if I desire.


id say you have done that right by having that hoodie in there!!! very nice!!!


----------



## Longgun

^^Birdbrain speaking...

Can we get a closeup of Hoodrow? 8)


----------



## spencerD

I'm shoehorned into a tiny area with a desk barely big enough for my computer and bottles of Mtn Dew.

However, I usually wear my lucky fishing hat to work and I drive a 2000 Camaro with a Rainbow trout decal on the hatchback window, so I feel like I'm doing my part.


----------



## Truelife

Longgun said:


> ^^Birdbrain speaking...
> 
> Can we get a closeup of Hoodrow? 8)


 I'm having a bit of a personal battle with the image portion of this site right now. And I'm losing I might add. Can't quite figure out how to add an image without giving you access to my whole life at the same time.

Here's a pic of the hoody. I original built these setup for the hen I got to be sitting on the rock. Seems sometimes a taxidermists work is the last thing done most of the time though and my hen wasn't fit for the project when I got around to it. So he's lonely.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I work outside, so I just look at the real thing. I have an office, but I hate it so I don't try to make it comfortable, I just get in....take care of business, and hit the road. I have nothing but respect for those sentenced to 40-50 hours per week in an office.....I couldn't do it.-------SS


----------



## 90redryder

Springville Shooter said:


> I work outside, so I just look at the real thing. I have an office, but I hate it so I don't try to make it comfortable, I just get in....take care of business, and hit the road. I have nothing but respect for those sentenced to 40-50 hours per week in an office.....I couldn't do it.-------SS


Agreed...


----------



## MWScott72

I put stuff in my office. Right now, I have a 150+ whitetail shoulder mount, a 140s muley European mount, a hooded merganser and a speckle-belly on the walls. Once my antelope gets done, it's going to swap out with the whitetail which will then go in my son's bedroom.


----------



## Vanilla

I have a cool photograph of a steelhead I caught my that buddy blew up and framed for me a couple years ago. I have a brown trout sculpture I did in my high school pottery class that I'm still very proud of. I have a couple paintings not hunting/fishing related. I almost had my Pauns buck hanging there until my wife relented and let me put it on the living room wall. 

There were a couple people in the office I was a little worried might cause a stink if I hung it there, so I asked my non-hunting boss if it was okay that I hung my deer there. His response, "If someone doesn't like it then they don't have to come in your office!" I liked that response. 

I'm not not a shed hunter. I've never collected a shed in my life. But it has always been my desire to get sheds from a nice bull for my office. But with the craze of shed hunting these days I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I dont have much room in my space. so i just have pic on my computer. I wish I had a office. O well.


----------



## ridgetop

I have an 8x10 picture framed collage of the different big game animals our group killed in 2012. It's titled "2012-Dream Season"
We went 7 for 7 3 point or better bucks and also an archery P&Y elk and moose.
That's in my work office in Salt Lake.

I need to get one for last year (2013). We went 5 for 7 on 4 point or better bucks, and killed 3 archery P&Y pronghorns and a moose and a 300" general rifle elk.
Also, I have my bighorn sheep in our office/den at home.


----------



## MWScott72

Here are some photos of what I posted above.


----------



## freepunk

I love that hooded merg. Very nice!


----------



## LanceS4803

Oh yeah!
I have my first bow Whitetail european mount on the wall (Little Hooker), a Mule deer european mount on a barnwood pedestal mount on the shelf behind the desk, along with a coyote skull and full gray squirrel mount.
On the wall is a turkey fan and beard.

Behind the desk is a Dragon missile launcher tube.

It helps I am on a military base.


----------



## Wigeon

Got my '13 Pronghorn back from the taxidermist and put him up in my office. My office is extremely 'wildlife friendly'. ;-)


----------



## MWScott72

Good looking goat!


----------



## Groganite

Ive got my recurve above my computer for those quick trips to the range after work.


----------



## wyogoob

I have a tiny office with just enough room for my collection of Utah wolf trail cam videos.

.


----------



## longbow

wyogoob said:


> I have a tiny office with just enough room for my collection of Utah wolf trail cam videos.
> 
> .


Sooooooo....yer sayin' you ain't got nuthin' on your walls?


----------

